# Tonkotsu (pork and ramen soup)



## uniqueenigma (Oct 31, 2008)

spiceblog: Making Tonkotsu Ramen

This is a Japanese recipe. You make a homemade pork broth and then add ramen noodles and pork. 

My question is regarding the broth. I don't know how easily I would be able to acquire pig's trotters, and quite frankly it doesn't sound that appealing to me using them as the base of a soup stock (I don't like eating animal organs to begin with.......the very idea is appauling to me). I realize pig's trotters aren't animal organs, but I'm not accustomed to cooking with them, so I really don't know how well it would turn out (and it's not a "cut" of pork meat that I'm accustomed to using).

The type of pork to be used with this recipe is pork belly. Once again, no clue how easy it will be for me to attain this cut of meat with pork. What could I use as an adequate substitute that will give me similar results?


----------



## mcnerd (Oct 31, 2008)

The "pig trotters" are pigs feet, commonly used for flavoring purposes and should be readily available in most meat departments though perhaps by another name.  I use them when I make crockpot beans.

I'm curious why you are intent on doing a recipe that you find most of the ingredients in it as unappealing.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Nov 1, 2008)

I can buy fresh pork shanks from my local store, they are nothing more than the fore shank of the pig, not the hock I brown mine then simmer till tender then use the stock to make sous aka head cheese/ German pickled pork.  They have wonderful pork flavor along with some s&p and a few herbs they can be delicious to nosh on
just my 2 cents


----------



## uniqueenigma (Nov 1, 2008)

The only thing that really sounds unappealing to me regarding this recipe is the fact that is calls for pig's feet (a.k.a. trotters) as the base of the stock of the soup.  

It's not that I have a problem with eating pork belly.  It's just I've never used it in cooking, it's not a cut of pork I'm familiar with.  I don't know how easily I would be able to attain it (or even if it will be feasible for me
to acquire it); I'm merely asking for recommendations regarding a substitute on pork belly.


----------



## JoeV (Nov 1, 2008)

uniqueenigma said:


> The only thing that really sounds unappealing to me regarding this recipe is the fact that is calls for pig's feet (a.k.a. trotters) as the base of the stock of the soup.
> 
> It's not that I have a problem with eating pork belly.  It's just I've never used it in cooking, it's not a cut of pork I'm familiar with.  I don't know how easily I would be able to attain it (or even if it will be feasible for me
> to acquire it); I'm merely asking for recommendations regarding a substitute on pork belly.



Some meals I find are best eaten in restaurants, especially when it comes to unique ingredients. While we all like to think we can make anything given the proper instructions, some ethnic recipes as you describe are just out of our reach. When that happens for me, I tell DW we're dining out to get that special meal, because it's more work than it's worth to make it at home.

Trotters are everywhere in Cleveland, Ohio, along with tails, ears and snouts. Just ask the butcher and he'll get them for you if they're not in stock. We use all the pig's parts to make different Slovenian dishes, with only the hair and the oink going to waste. (Sorry if that grossed you out)

JoeV


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 1, 2008)

i would just leave out the trotters. No biggie. 
Make a broth with whatever pork you have available; some bones would be helpful
for the flavor.


----------



## Hoot (Nov 1, 2008)

I recommend pig trotters. They are very flavorful and usually inexpensive and can be found in many supermarkets and easily found in a good butcher shop.The shanks from ham or shoulder would likely suffice as a substitute but I believe yiou would lose some flavor.
Pork bellies are the same cut of the pig that bacon comes from. Fresh pork bellies should be available at a butcher shop and perhaps at the larger food stores.
The dish sounds quite appealing to me and I believe I will be forced to try it soon.
Good luck with your efforts and let us know how it goes


----------

